# Denon 1610



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

The sub out just stop working the subwoofer is fine does any know a fix for this


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

Best bet is to post the question with a lot more detail in AVSforum (sister site to DBSTalk that specializes in audio/video), dedicated to your Denon 1610 >>

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1153086&highlight=denon+1610

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Try a factory reset unless you already have. Instructions should be in the manual. Its usually a power cycle holding down a few front panel buttons.


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

Thank you for the info


----------

